# Need Advice for Supposed URI



## brahmorp (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey folks, want some opinions here. On Monday I took my pullet to the vet for what appeared to be a URI (clear stringy nasal discharge, copious amounts of sneezing, symptoms for 3-4 weeks at this point). The doctor prescribed SMZs which I have been giving for almost 72 hours now, with pretty much no change. She has been living in my house in a dog crate. I noticed today that she appears to have some dried blood on her right nostril, this is the first time. I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s just from the dry indoor air like people get, but I’m concerned it could be something else.

Furthermore, he said I may have to eventually put the rest of the flock on antibiotics, but he didn’t specify how I’d know when it was time. I called the clinic yesterday and the receptionist took my question, but I haven’t heard back yet. A few of the other 7 are sneezing and at least one has developed the same clear nasal discharge.

I have powdered Tylosin at home, but the vet didn’t seem keen on my using it, I believe due to regulations and such. I applied VetRx daily for about a week before I got her in for the appointment, it didn't seem to help. All the birds, including the one inside, remain active and eating and drinking with normal feces. The indoor chicken is a bit thin, but I don’t know if this is because of the illness specifically.

Is it time to take further action with the flock? How long does it usually take antibiotics to work? Should I be concerned about the blood? People on a Facebook group recommended oregano oil since it may help something viral if antibiotics aren’t working...any experience with this? Grateful for any info and advice, these are my much-loved pets, not food animals. Culling is not an option at this time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The blood is very concerning. As I was reading I was thinking, not quite, not quite. Then you mentioned the blood. Your bird might have ILT, infectious laryngotracheitis. 

Call your vet, see if they can do a throat swab to be sent to the state vet for testing. 

I'm sorry if I scared you but I'm not very good at knowing how else to say stuff like this. Even if it turns out negative for ILT, it could give you the answer to what is infecting her and get the proper drugs on board. 

Please come back and tell me I scared the crap out of you for nothing.


----------

